# Good news for those of us who hunt/fish along the great lakes



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

boehr said:


> All good questions that need to be directed to the DEQ or Army Corps of Engineers.



Exactly. All I was pointing out was what happened to me many years ago. That particular fence was put up for one purpose...to restrict humans from walking the waterline. We've all seen breakwalls, docks and piers that extend out into the water, so I'm sure there are permits issued. To figure out exactly what the regulations are....see boehr's advice


----------

